# cats and woodburners.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

We are soon to have a wood burner put in our lounge and wondered if any of you have one and if your cats keep away from them.
Is it best to have a child proof fire guard a round it?

I am going to keep a kettle/coffee pot on the top to try and stop them jumping on the top.

I am sure when it is lit they will love lying by it but just a bit worried about them touching it.
My two are not jumpers. They don't jump on the kitchen work surfaces but i don't want to take any chances.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't have a wood burner but I do have an open fire and I always keep the guard up even during the summer as Maudey got a tad sooty one day by getting a little adventurous, I would buy a child guard and not let them jump on it ever so they don't get used to it, but they will love it come winter.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you mean a closed-in wood burning stove? Or an open log fire? 

If the latter, I would always put a fire-guard around it because some types of wood 'spit' as the resin burns, and could land on a cat's fur causing burns. 

If it is a closed-in wood burning stove, then it would be a case of whether a cat would lie on top of it? Probably would do, unless it was much too hot. But I would discourage the cat if possible as they can get too hot & become dehydrated without realising it. 

Just to add -- log fires are not ideal for humans or pets as burning wood indoors is carcinogenic for the lungs. Hopefully with a wood burning stove all the dangerous chemicals go straight out through the chimney as long as the door of the stove is kept shut.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I dont have a woodburner either but I do have an inset gas"living flame" fire and like MontyMaude I have a guard over it all year round as Meeko is far to nosey for his own good and would be in playing with the coals whether they were hot or cold


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

I have had a log burner in the house I had with my ex. Both my cats would sleep right in front of it and move when they got too hot. One old boy wasn't a jumper the other was but never ever jumped onto it in 5 years.

My sister has one and her kitten Pokey didn't go near it til he got older and now sleeps in front but never climbed on it.

I can't say i've ever experienced a cat getting too close to either log burners or open fires but I don't doubt someone has a scare story.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Archer said:


> I have had a log burner in the house I had with my ex. Both my cats would sleep right in front of it and move when they got too hot. One old boy wasn't a jumper the other was but never ever jumped onto it in 5 years.
> 
> My sister has one and her kitten Pokey didn't go near it til he got older and now sleeps in front but never climbed on it.
> 
> I can't say i've ever experienced a cat getting too close to either log burners or open fires but I don't doubt someone has a scare story.


I don't have a scare story as such but when growing up the only heating we had was the open fire in the sitting room and our dog and cat would battle to see who could get closest to fire and when they secured the best spot they wouldn't move, so much so that sometimes when we had a spitty log it would spit out on to them and lay would lay there with a tiny little smouldering ember glowing on them and the delightful smell of burning fur but they wouldn't budge 

I can't imagine having a open wood fire is as harmful as walking down the road and breathing in car fumes as long as the chimney is swept and you've got a good draw then all the smoke goes up the chimney.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I don't have a scare story as such but when growing up the only heating we had was the open fire in the sitting room and our dog and cat would battle to see who could get closest to fire and when they secured the best spot they wouldn't move, so much so that sometimes when we had a spitty log it would spit out on to them and lay would lay there with a tiny little smouldering ember glowing on them and the delightful smell of burning fur but they wouldn't budge
> 
> I can't imagine having a open wood fire is as harmful as walking down the road and breathing in car fumes as long as the chimney is swept and you've got a good draw then all the smoke goes up the chimney.


My Mum's Westie's do that. There is a guard on to prevent the spitting. I much prefer log burners.









Christmas!! First time my baby spaniel had discovered the joy if fires.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

We've got a wood-burner and all the cats have loved sleeping in front of it. They don't go too close, because it's too hot! To stop them jumping onto the top, that gets really hot, I wait for it to heat up, then pick them up and put their paws near the top and tell them no, no, no. Hot!!! I've never had any of the cats jump onto the top while the fire's been lit.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have the same kind of fire as Buffie....and the older cats never once worried me by getting too close.
The younger generation of cat in this household are somewhat lacking in common sense so I cut and shaped a panel of wire mesh to fully close off the access to the coals....even the regular fire guards did not look like they would exclude Millie on a full gallop.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I have the same kind of fire as Buffie....and the older cats never once worried me by getting too close.
> The younger generation of cat in this household are somewhat lacking in common sense so I cut and shaped a panel of wire mesh to fully close off the access to the coals....even the regular fire guards did not look like they would exclude Millie on a full gallop.


This is the guard I have and it fits perfectly.I do have it secured with metal clips to the frame though,not taking any chances with Meeko the Wonder Cat...Spark Guard Black, 5015772185515


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all you replies.
It is a wood burner with a door so hopefully no cancer causing fumes. Must say that got me worried but like monty maude says it can't be as bad as breathing in exhaust fumes from cars and of course cigarette smoke.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We have a woodburner and it gets very hot. Cats aren't able to detect heat very well, so you need to watch they don't go round the back when it is on as they can singe their fur without realising they are too hot. We are fortunate that they are fluffies and don't really like being too hot, but if yours like it then you may need a guard.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

jill3 said:


> No, I am afraid that research has shown fumes from wood burners are * as bad* for the lungs as breathing car exhaust fumes. Without doubt as harmful as cigarettes, and surely no-one who cares about their health smokes cigarettes these days, with all the masses of evidence of the dangers!! However people are not yet fully aware of the dangers of wood smoke.
> 
> Wood-burning stoves 'can cause cancer and heart disease' | Mail Online
> 
> ...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Everything seems to cause cancer these days, and I shall happily keep on having my open fire, I grew up with them as it was the only form of heating in our home, and I take anything the Daily Fail prints with a huge spoonful of scorn and skepticism.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well if you are going to dismiss the Daily Mail reportage then perhaps you'd rather read one from The Independent, and other sources?? Or are they not to be trusted either?

Wood-burning stoves 'can cause cancer and heart disease' - Health News, Health - Independent.ie

Wood-burning stoves could pose cancer risk

Wood Stoves May Cause Cancer, Heart Disease | Fox News

Wood burning creates top cancer risk in Oregon's air, EPA says | OregonLive.com

Naturally it is your choice entirely if you want to live with the associated risk
of burning wood indoors, but there is no justification for dismissing all the sound evidence of the potential harm.

Edit: I don't agree "everything" seems to cause cancer! But of course with many things in life there are risks to health to a greater or lesser degree. Surely it is wise to try and avoid the more obvious risks? Such as cigarette smoking?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Well if you are going to dismiss the Daily Mail reportage then perhaps you'd rather read one from The Independent, and other sources?? Or are they not to be trusted either?
> 
> Wood-burning stoves 'can cause cancer and heart disease' - Health News, Health - Independent.ie
> 
> ...


I will still take them all with a pinch of salt as two of them have the important words of *'could'* and *'may'*, hell I could get knocked down by a bus tomorrow, so as I say I will carry on with my toasty log fire in the winter.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> > I will still take them all with a pinch of salt
> 
> 
> OK, fine with me.:thumbup1: Up to you. We are free to make our own choices in life.
> ...


----------

